# Asus K53T laptop won't play DVD movies



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

My son has only tried twice to play a movie DVD on his relatively new (4 months) Asus K53T laptop. It doesn't work.

I tried placing the DVD in the drive, closing it, seems to read disk. Started Windows Media Player and hit the play arrow but we get an error message that "Windows Media Player cannot detect a video DVD in the DVD-Rom drive. Insert a video DVD into the drive." I tried taking the DVD out and putting it back in several times but it didn't help.

It's running Windows 7. Device Manager tells me the DVD driver is up-to-date.

Any help is appreciated. My computer knowledge and skill level is only about medium so be gentle with the technical instructions/recommendations! :wink:

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Try a different media player such as:
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!

VLC media player a good one.


----------



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm reluctant to load software I haven't heard from, especially on my son's laptop. Are there no other suggestions out there as to why his Asus won't play DVD's? It's pretty silly for it to come from the manufacturer and Best Buy, out of the box, that way...

Just checking...

Lisa


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

is it all dvd's


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

cloaked1000 said:


> Try a different media player such as:
> VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework! VLC media player a good one.


When you put a DVD disc in the drive, go to *Start/Computer *and double click the DVD drive and it should open up and show you the files on the disc. This means the DVD drive is working but you do not have a media player that has DVD Codecs installed.
Your media player (Windows Media Player?) May require DVD playing codecs to be downloaded and installed to play DVD's. *VLC* is a great _Free_ Media player that has all codecs pre installed. It does not take up a lot of space and will play just about any DVD disc, or Media file.


----------

